
Git repository for movie torrents - peterdemin
https://www.reddit.com/r/torrents/comments/7kxrm5/git_repository_for_movie_torrents/
======
013
If it grew big enough, I would imagine GitHub would remove it on copyright
grounds.

Although it does seem like a good idea, you could also develop a simple search
front end, allowing people to simple clone to repo, host a simple php search
page to search the repo.

~~~
peterdemin
If GitHub chooses to shut down a repo, there's GitLab :-) Also AFAIK serving
magnet links is perfectly legal

